# Samsung view



## K823BAM (Apr 19, 2016)

After a hard reset on my samsung view how do I override the new frp installed by android? I am desperate..


----------



## K823BAM (Apr 19, 2016)

How can I override the new frp on my samsung view...I have tried everything...samsung and Google cannot help me...what do I do?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's not suppose to be bypassed. Log into the same Google Account and you should be good to go.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

What is frp?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Factory Reset Protection. Prevents someone from factory resetting a device without using the same Google Account that was in use prior to the reset. Google introduced it as a way to prevent people from stealing phones and factory resetting them to allow them to use it.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you. I was not at all familiar with that.
Since I don't own a smart phone, only an Android tablet, I suspect perhaps most tablets don't have this feature because they aren't as expensive as smart phones.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Tablets have the feature too, they just need to have a fairly up to date Android version. It's not a cost thing as some smart phones are cheap and some tablets are expensive.


----------

